# Test drove a Z4 2.5 (long)



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree. But I don't think it's only a matter of the Z4's pricing with regard to what comparable performance you can get for your money. The success of the Z3 (which I am sure they are trying to replicate) was primarily the allure of having an affordable good looking BMW roadster. A lot of men and women went after the car. Since then, many other manufacturers have jumped in the market. The SLK takes away the crown as a flashy cool car a girl may want to get (hardtop acrobabitcs are cool). And for performance, the Boxster delivers. There are other competitors as well for less money. 

Even if one were to argue that the Boxster and the Z4 have comparable performance for the money, the Porsche name will overshadow the BMW name to many of those shopping. To some this will be their best car ever owned and they rather flaunt a Porsche convertible than a BMW one. And remember most buyers are not performance nuts. 

Finally, I am yet to meet ONE girl who likes the Z4 better than the Boxster as far as looks go.


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

I remember when Boxster came out, most people hated its looks, rear was hideous and it looked like a bullet. Where are those people now? 

My wife likes Z4 better, much better. 

Well, I take the Z4:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

JakeC said:


> *I remember when Boxster came out, most people hated its looks, rear was hideous and it looked like a bullet. Where are those people now?
> 
> My wife likes Z4 better, much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

So Z4 nose is boring but Boxsters nose isn't? Give me a break!

My friend has a Boxster S, nice car, but not very modern and interior looks like


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

JakeC said:


> *So Z4 nose is boring but Boxsters nose isn't? Give me a break!
> 
> My friend has a Boxster S, nice car, but not very modern and interior looks like  *


I think the Boxster has a great interior. Simple, clean. The interior of the Z4 is nice too, in a retro way. The nose of the Z4 is enormous compared to that of the Boxster. As far as which one looks better, we'll have to agree to disagree. I admit that the front of the boxster is awfully plain, and IMO a front view of the Boxster is it's worst view, but the Z4 is not any better.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

JakeC said:


> *So Z4 nose is boring but Boxsters nose isn't? Give me a break!
> 
> My friend has a Boxster S, nice car, but not very modern and interior looks like  *


hey jake: it's your money and we're all happy you spent it the way that you like to do so, but were it my money, i'd have taken the porsche.

i've got personal issues with BMWs built in the US (1), BMWs built based on lowest cost bidder parts (2), the new BMW styling (3), BMW's decision to stick with single piston-caliper brakes (4), lack of an available LSD (5), and while i like the driving dynamics of the Z4 chassis, i am not a fan of the electric steering (6).

if they update the front end in 18 months because of slow sales, then the naysayers would have won. that's all i've got to say. and i'll gladly admit that i'm wrong if it doesn't get a redo on the front in 16-18months.

should be right about when the new boxster rolls out?


----------



## reddevil7nine (Sep 14, 2002)

way to hijack the thread you cock gobblers...

heh, heh, just giving you a hard time


----------

